# U-Joints & Drive Shaft



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

The most pressing issue my '86 Z31 NA currently has is U-joints. They need to be replaced, and soon. My mechanic did some looking around, and couldn't find the U-joints by themselves. He found that the local Nissan dealers only sell a U-joint/driveshaft assembly, and that costs $800 just for the part! He found an automotive machine shop in a nearby city that will build me one for $260. 

Here's my question: Looking online, I find many sources for U-joints. They come with or without the drive shaft. Is there a particular reason I should replace the drive shaft along with the U-joints? Also, would I be better off buying the U-joints online, than picking up the custom-made part? This is an area of the car I really know nothing about.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

stock Z31 drive shafts come with non-replaceable u-joints. you'll need to take it to a machine shop or drive shaft shop and have them replaced that way. When they do it, they can put in replaceable u-joints.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

That's the ticket, and that's the answer Nissan wouldn't give me. Thanks.


----------

